

SQLFiddle.com - Online playground for MySQL, PGSQL, SQLite and MSSQL - aram
http://www.sqlfiddle.com/

======
aram
It's interesting that the whole stack behind the service is listed here:

[http://www.sqlfiddle.com/about.html#source](http://www.sqlfiddle.com/about.html#source)

Also the source code is available on Github:

[https://github.com/jakefeasel/sqlfiddle](https://github.com/jakefeasel/sqlfiddle)

Disclaimer: I'm not the author and I'm not affiliated with the site in any
way.

